# Terry Begue - the wealthy house painter



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of Terry Begue? He has a website and sells an ebook on becoming a wealthy house painter. What do you think?

http://yourhousepaintingbusiness.com/


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought the ebook a couple years ago. Interresting strategy for a beginner or just to get advice you didn't think of.
The main message you have to keep in mind is : go for a niche market with high profit margin and be the best at it. For him it's aluminum and cedar sidding painting with a spray gun. Get easy job you can do in one day and do the same thing every day and you'll be the best at it. 
Sounds good to me to concentrate on niche market, but for me i like to expand a little more to keep us busy during the winter.
His DVD has good hint on how to spray paint a house.
But honestly you can find all these info on paint talk or YouTube.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Read his interview in last month's APC. His model is to focus on only easily accessible exteriors that need minimal prep during the warm months and take winter off. He claims to bang them out a piece per day. Doesn't sound like the model I'd like to pursue, but it works for some.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I bought the ebook a couple years ago. Interresting strategy for a beginner or just to get advice you didn't think of.
> The main message you have to keep in mind is : go for a niche market with high profit margin and be the best at it. For him it's aluminum and cedar sidding painting with a spray gun. Get easy job you can do in one day and do the same thing every day and you'll be the best at it.
> Sounds good to me to concentrate on niche market, but for me i like to expand a little more to keep us busy during the winter.
> His DVD has good hint on how to spray paint a house.
> But honestly you can find all these info on paint talk or YouTube.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He is a frequent contributor to paint magazines, here is his latest. I have read a lot of his stuff and he seems genuine to me.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

His main focus is aluminum siding houses, which are not very common where I live, or if they are we never get calls to paint them. I got the ebook, as I am always looking at ways of improving my business. The main takeaway I got from it was having a dialed in system for what you do, focus on a niche, have very clear job descriptions for your people, stock only what you need in your van for the type of work you do. The idea of focusing on the work that is most profitable to you is helpful to me to keep in mind. I recently had a request to bid on a project which is not really in my niche, so I referred it on to another painter who may be better suited for that. I think the program is best suited for beginning contractors, though I figure if I can pick up one or two good tips it will pay for itself soon enough.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I always sort of figured the best way to get wealthy at...you name it..is to *sell books* on how to get wealthy in...you name it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I've seen his site before and didnt realize it was the same guy in APC this month. Great info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

y.painting said:


> His model is to focus on only easily accessible exteriors that need minimal prep during the warm months and take winter off.


Here in the desert you would do the complete opposite, but you take what you can get sometimes.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

My name is Terry. Will that help?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Great painters are named Terry .
Lol


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

can I change my name to Terry?


----------



## Roger Dodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Saw the article in a recent SW publication _Professional Paint Contractor_. What I wondered was, he seems really buddy-buddy with his crew. Bonuses, birthday & Xmas parties. 

I tend to follow the ideology of keeping a professional relationship with little to no outside work socializing. Keeps crew members from thinking they can do whatever they want 'cause the boss is our friend. I can be too easy going that's why I choose to keep a separation in the workplace. (I do eat lunch a day or two per week with crew when I'm actually slinging paint and not selling our service. So I do interact!!! 

In general I can't seem to handle getting the team mentality he developed while not being a push over? I've been really trying to get good employees who are able to work with others. My efforts haven't been paying off though. Musta run through ten of the *self titled* "best, most knowledgable painters" in town this summer. Gotta be something lacking in my leadership so I was hoping to get some ideas by hearing other individuals success stories in finding your healthy medium. 


Lastly, seems to me he could cut out parties and spend the dough to add equipment, more workers, etc. But my name ain't Terry. I'm not the rich painter. No one really cares to interview me so I'll shut up and keep trying.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Nm sorry


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Roger Dodger said:


> Lastly, seems to me he could cut out parties and spend the dough to add equipment, more workers, etc. But my name ain't Terry. I'm not the rich painter. No one really cares to interview me so I'll shut up and keep trying.


true why is he not making more with at least 2 teams....


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Twice the call backs.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Roger Dodger said:


> Saw the article in a recent SW publication _Professional Paint Contractor_. What I wondered was, he seems really buddy-buddy with his crew. Bonuses, birthday & Xmas parties.
> 
> I tend to follow the ideology of keeping a professional relationship with little to no outside work socializing. Keeps crew members from thinking they can do whatever they want 'cause the boss is our friend. I can be too easy going that's why I choose to keep a separation in the workplace. (I do eat lunch a day or two per week with crew when I'm actually slinging paint and not selling our service. So I do interact!!!
> 
> ...


Stop hiring painters and hire people with good attitudes, work habits and the ability to learn quickly. I always say I will or actually do drug tests (depending on my read of the person). Also, google your prospective employees. My last helper had a video on you tube of him doing some very detailed leather work. I thought this is the guy for me. And he's been great. 

I usually don't ask a lot of questions in an interview about painting. It's better to listen to the person talk after asking a couple open ended questions like "tell me a little about yourself" "what do you like to do?" etc... Do they make a lot of demands (I need at least X per hour), make excuses (I lost my last job because my gf wouldn't drive me to work), tell you about their last dui?


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for this post, Aaron - you've set me off onto a path of some good reading.

It's always great to read insights like this!

Cheers, mate.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aaron is a great name for someone who wants to become wealthy in the painting industry.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Aaron is a great name for someone who wants to become wealthy in the painting industry.


You don't post for a few months and this is what you say?

Glad you're back?...


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Aaron is a great name for someone who wants to become wealthy in the painting industry.


I thought so too.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

He said they specialize in aluminum and cedar siding then shows doing other types of work including decks.

Guarantees no peeling or blistering for 15 years and warranties the paint for 25 years. What a load!! They say that it is SW brand of solid color stain on cedar. Come on! Since when does solid color stain last 15 years not to mention SW won't warranty there product for anything close to that much less 25 years!

To top it off saying the same thing for decks?! Show me a deck that is going to last 15 years with solid much less anything else!

If I sold any of my jobs based on a guarantee I would be lying and I would feel like a complete slime ball! Then I'm supposed to like being a painter and want to go to work?


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

*Q: How long can I expect the paint job to last?
*
A: We have been painting aluminum siding homes since 1987 and have yet to have the siding peel or blister. We guarantee against peeling or blistering for 15 years and the product is warranted not to chalk or fade for 25 years.

A: We only use Sherwin Williams’s top of the line products. When painting we use Duration and Super Paint. The majority of the time we use satin finish, but they also offer flat and gloss finishes as well. When staining we use Woodscapes stain on siding and Deckscapes stain on decks. Both products come in either solid or semi-transparent finishes

Not once does he specify this guarantee for aluminum only. Having a customer think it also applies to cedar is lying.


*Q: How long will the job take?*

A: An average size home can be completed in one day! (Not including pressure washing.)

Cedar siding in a day? With prep? More like what prep. You need good prep for any paint job to last, not to mention it still depends on the previous coats of paint.

Theres no mystery in how to get rich painting just look at one house I did this year. Painted three times in eight years. Three days and run to there bank to cash the check! Caller ID and don't answer there calls.:thumbsup:


----------

